# When to stop wetting their kibble?



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

I never wet Sadies food. Sometimes I did mix some wet in with it.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

I still wet Levi's food and he's 14 months. It helps him eat alot slower too.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

We never wet Molson's food since he came home at 16 weeks.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

With Jacks, I think it was around the time he got most of his adult teeth in. So around 4 months or so? .


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sasha needs to have some teeth pulled in a month or so due to his malocclusion so I think I'll wait till after he is healed.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I still wet it! I dont bother to wait and let it soak/soften...but I slosh some water over it.
Having said that ...I am not neurotic about it...if we are not near water then they eat it dry.


----------



## daisysmam (Sep 5, 2010)

LibertyME said:


> I still wet it! I dont bother to wait and let it soak/soften...but I slosh some water over it.
> Having said that ...I am not neurotic about it...if we are not near water then they eat it dry.


Same here:


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

I'm with LibertyMe... I always wet Flora's food! I put a little warm water in, slosh it around to mix up her supplements with her food and put it down. She gulps it up no problem! I don't bother letting it soak.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Funny thing is I never put water on Gunner's food from day one. He is 30 months now. Just in the last several weeks he has been funny about eating his morning kibble. Turns his nose up and walks away from it. Tuesday I warmed up a little water and put it in the bowl of Kibble. He has eaten the whole thing every day since.....

Is there a reason for putting it on when they are young and taking it away when they are older?


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I've always fed Ike wet kibble and he's 4 now. Since Sam had ME I guess I was still in the habit of wetting the dry kibble, so I continued to do so when Ike came along. I don't soak it long enough to become soggy, just a little warm water and stir it.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

cathyjobray said:


> Is there a reason for putting it on when they are young and taking it away when they are older?


 
Mainly it's easier for them to eat the kibble while they still have their little milk teeth and then when they are teething or toothless. If you have a whirlwind eater, it also keeps them from choking.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I don't know when I stopped wetting Selka and Gunner's food. Probably at age 1. I don't let it get soggy either. Just add water and put it down. I was worried if it was soggy it could cause bloat but I guess it gets soggy in their stomach anyway!
Maybe I'll keep wetting Sasha's.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I've never wet the food, but if Sasha likes it and you don't mind- I see no reason to stop.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

I never wet Duke's and didn't Cole's. It never even occurred to me!

So, Deb - we got Coley when he was around 6 months old and he was having some issues with his bottom teeth not sitting properly on his upper gums. He was very good with us putting our hands in his mouth so several times during the day we would reach in and GENTLY press his bottom teeth out (I don't know what they're called - the bottom canines? I don't know - such a ditz!) Along the gum line - at the same time - and it worked. He didn't have to have the surgery. 

If you haven't tried that yet, give it a shot - it worked with Cole in about 2-3 weeks and if they see a difference when you bring him in he may not have to have the surgery. Just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I always put water on my guys' food.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

My pup is 10 YEARS old, and I still put water on her food.  I started when she was a pup because she ate too fast. I guess I never stopped. Now it's especially useful because I give her a powder-form supplement, so it just mixes in.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Even at 5.5 weeks, Hank wouldn't eat food with water mixed in. When he was little I did add a little canned food, yogurt or cottage cheese. I stopped that around 3 months.


----------



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

Debles said:


> When did others begin giving it to their pups dry?


Around 5 1/2 weeks of age.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We wet Toby's food, the part that isn't in his Kong, to slow him down a little. We're the same, just water it, slosh it around and put it down.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

All 7 seven eat it twice daily with water!!!


----------



## firedancer722 (Apr 12, 2010)

I put a little warm water and a spoonful of canned Pro Plan in Charlie's kibble, mix it around a bit and lay it down. It REALLY slows his eating down dramatically. I would say just wet it for as long as you feel like it.


----------

